# Recommend a config for vfx and 3d animation



## billamama (Nov 9, 2011)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A: VFX, Video Editing and 3d Animation (For Learning and later freelance business / studio)

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: Yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
A: 35000

4. Planning to over clock? 
A: No

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: Win 7 64bit

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A:500 gb

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A: 1600x900, 20” WIDE SCREEN

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A:6

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
A: Never before but could try

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: This Month

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: if possible the CPU ( Core i7 )

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: discreet GPU

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: Ranaghat, yes from Kolkata.

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A:NIL


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 9, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2320|9300
*Motherboard*
|MSI H67MA-E35 B3|4600
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1350
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|4200
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500|2300
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2222HDL|6950
*Keyboard*
|Logitech Media Keyboard MK200|700
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|2800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1625
|
*Total*
|36975
or get Core i7 2600 @ 16000.


----------



## billamama (Nov 9, 2011)

kolkata market price?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 10, 2011)

^^ online price. total price of the whole setup locally should be more or less the same.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 10, 2011)

Where is the gfx card??


----------



## billamama (Nov 10, 2011)

@Tenida

sole purpose is vfx and 3d animation related works, so investing in CPU and RAM, what's your opinion?


----------



## Cilus (Nov 10, 2011)

For 3D animation a Graphics card is very much required. What are the software you're going to use?


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 11, 2011)

Go with the config given by Jas, but change processor with i5-2400 which is still available @8.9K at Vedant. (a friend of mine told me yesterday)


----------



## billamama (Nov 11, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Go with the config given by Jas, but change processor with i5-2400 which is still available @8.9K at Vedant. (a friend of mine told me yesterday)



I thought of core i7 2600k, don't you think it would be future proof?



Cilus said:


> For 3D animation a Graphics card is very much required. What are the software you're going to use?



Well when I built my pc everybody told that *gpu* is required to process *high resolution graphic output* (*HD Movie and Gaming*), and *all sorts of rendering* (3d modelling, animation, video editing and vfx) require *sheer cpu power*, while larger amount of ram for *smooth multitasking*!

Is it true? 

This new config belongs to my friend's brother, and he can spend 35000 INR or more if required that's why he is insisting on core i7.

What is your opinion?



Cilus said:


> For 3D animation a Graphics card is very much required. What are the software you're going to use?



BTW softwares are Photoshop CS5, after effect, 3ds max, maya, blender, Z-brush


----------



## Cilus (Nov 11, 2011)

Yes, adding a GPU will increase the performance of 3Ds Max, Maya etc by a large margin. While processing very big images, the GPU will hep. Apart from that all those software support a concept called GP-GPU computing and can offload some of the the workload to GPU which significantly increase the performance.
I think you go with the config suggested here and add one graphics card later.


----------



## billamama (Nov 11, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Yes, adding a GPU will increase the performance of 3Ds Max, Maya etc by a large margin. While processing very big images, the GPU will hep. Apart from that all those software support a concept called GP-GPU computing and can offload some of the the workload to GPU which significantly increase the performance.
> I think you go with the config suggested here and add one graphics card later.



which one should I recommend him for future use?


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 12, 2011)

billamama said:


> I thought of core i7 2600k, don't you think it would be future proof?



Yes, it would be future proof and one of the best processors out there in the market, but at your budget it is impossible to *accommodate *2600K. So, forget about that.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 12, 2011)

@OP 
yeah d6bmg is right, the core i7 2600 is about 16k alone and it is near impossible at your budget to put a decent balanced rig with an i7.


----------



## billamama (Nov 12, 2011)

rajatGod512 said:


> @OP
> yeah d6bmg is right, the core i7 2600 is about 16k alone and it is near impossible at your budget to put a decent balanced rig with an i7.



well I gave him the recommended config and he might go to G.C.Avenue on Tuesday.
but can you recommend a balanced rig for i7 along with budget?


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 12, 2011)

^^ Again, not possible. i7-2600K costs around 16K
MSI Z68A-GD65 cost around 9.5K. 

In another sense, you can't have complete i7 rig @35K

Get what Jas have suggested already in this thread.


----------



## billamama (Nov 12, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ Again, not possible. i7-2600K costs around 16K
> MSI Z68A-GD65 cost around 9.5K.
> 
> In another sense, you can't have complete i7 rig @35K
> ...



How much a core i7 rig for animation and vfx will cost?


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 13, 2011)

Least config:
Modifing the config given by Jas.



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*|Core i7 2600|17200
*Motherboard*
|MSI H67MA-E35 B3|4600
*RAM*|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx2)|2700
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|4200
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500|2300
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2222HDL|6950
*Keyboard*
|Logitech Media Keyboard MK200|700
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|2800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1625
|
*Total*
|46225
~46K
Remember, this is not a at all a vfm rig.


----------



## billamama (Nov 14, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Least config:
> Modifing the config given by Jas.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks but why this isn't a vfm rig?


----------



## Cilus (Nov 14, 2011)

In Kolkata you can find i7 2600 in cheaper than 16K, like 15K. Check Arihant and Vedant.


----------



## billamama (Nov 19, 2011)

guys,
yesterday when he asked for the config, he was told that core i5 has overheating problem, he won't be able to run his pc properly, he even been threatened that i5 will set his pc on fire, and in that case they wont take any responsibility for his pc!!!

they insisted him to buy i3 

is there any such issue?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 19, 2011)

billamama said:


> Thanks but why this isn't a vfm rig?



GPU is missing.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 19, 2011)

billamama said:


> guys,
> yesterday when he asked for the config, he was told that core i5 has overheating problem, he won't be able to run his pc properly, he even been threatened that i5 will set his pc on fire, and in that case they wont take any responsibility for his pc!!!
> 
> they insisted him to buy i3
> ...



epic  which idiot told this?


----------



## billamama (Nov 19, 2011)

Sam said:


> epic  which idiot told this?



 shop owner !!



Sam said:


> GPU is missing.



Please include /recommend a gpu within 3k for this core i5 config. Actually he wants to buy it now. at first it was not in his plan


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 19, 2011)

billamama said:


> guys,
> yesterday when he asked for the config, he was told that core i5 has overheating problem, he won't be able to run his pc properly, he even been threatened that i5 will set his pc on fire, and in that case they wont take any responsibility for his pc!!!
> 
> they insisted him to buy i3
> ...



Idiot shop owner.



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9000
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67BL-B3|5100
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx2)|2800
*HDD*
|Seagate 250GB 7200.12|3400
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*GPU*
|Zotac Geforce - GTX 550 Ti|7500
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500|2300
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2222HDL|6950
*Keyboard*
|Logitech Media Keyboard MK200|700
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|2800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1625
|
*Total*
|45325

You need nvidia card for your use.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 19, 2011)

^^ Nice suggestion d6bmg; pretty much balanced. But one thing: All the applications mentioned by OP are supported by AMD APP (Accelerated Parallel Processing, Counterpart of Nvidia CUDA) too.

So around 8K, OP can opt for a HD 6790 too. It will also offer better gaming performance than GTX 550Ti and also less power hungry.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks. I thought that Cuda technology of nVidia is more matured in terms of handling 3D apps.


----------



## billamama (Nov 26, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> *Component*
> |
> *Make*
> |
> ...



couldn't get MSI H67MA-E35 B3 can you recommend few alternatives?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 26, 2011)

^Intel DH67BL-B3


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi The guy who want to buy - The "experts" here suggesting you a GeForce/Radeon should go through this please asap. I am also going to reason with hard facts like the guys at toms.

After our latest round of OpenGL workstation articles, we received numerous questions about why we didn't include a gaming series in our testing. It seems that not all of our readers were ready to accept our claims that gaming cards run more slowly than workstation graphics cards, especially where professional applications are concerned. That's why we include a comparison with hard numbers instead of vague generalizations in this story.

Performance Comparison: Viewperf 10
Graphics adapter    Radeon HD 4870	                       FirePro V8700
Chip	                   RV770	                                       RV770
Memory bus           256-bit	                                       256-bit
Core Takt	           750 MHz	                                       750 MHz
Memory clock         900 MHz                                         850 MHz
Driver	                   Catalyst 9.1                                    FirePro 8.543
3dsmax-04 (3D Studio Max)	23.35	                              44.23
Catia-02	              17.9	                                      44.95
Ensight-03	              27.58	                                      46.96
Maya-02	              40.12	                                      240.2
Proe-04 (Pro/Engineer)	13.82	                                      45.39
SW-01 (Solidworks)	30.75	                                     103.33
Tcvis-01 (UGS Teamcenter Visualization)	8.15	             37.78
Ugnx-01 (UGS NX)	16.64	                                     56.93

As you can clearly see, the ATI driver programmers have done an amazing job. The two models' hardware is 99% identical, and yet the FirePro adapter completely outclasses the cheaper Radeon gaming card. The most extreme case in point is Maya, where the FirePro V8700 is six times faster than the Radeon HD 4870.

We also decided to investigate if there were visible differences in picture quality between the two models. On a basic Windows desktop we discovered no discrepancies, but as soon as you load a professional graphics application such as Maya or 3ds Max and import a complex 3D model, things change completely. When using the Radeon, you simply have to accept that wire frames will peek out of shaded surfaces all over the place, and that significant clipping occurs as numerous objects are viewed or animated. These phenomena simply don't occur when using the FirePro. *Bottom line: those who seek to be frugal with expensive workstation applications should not fall prey to false economies.*

try this - 

Phenom II X6 1090T                 - 9k
2x2GB @ 1600MHz                   - 1.5k
Gigabyte 880G                        - 5k
FirePro V3800(~ HD5570)         - ~8k
ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD	   - 1k
FSP Saga II 500	                   - 2.5k
CM Elite 311	                   - ~2k
Benq G2222HDL	                   - 7k
Logitech MK200	                   - 0.7k

Total - ~37k

This machine should do the trick!!
In my view higher no of cores are always better for multimedia/virtualization etc..
You can also go for core i5 2500/2500K or higher for cpu although 2320 should be slower than 1090T.... 

Enjoy..


----------



## Cilus (Nov 26, 2011)

Lionking, your suggestion makes perfect sense; Ya, OP never mentioned that he needs the Gfx card for gaming. So I think he can go with a workstation card if rendering work is the main concern. Remember, the the other side of the coin, Workstation cards don't perform well in gaming.


----------



## billamama (Nov 28, 2011)

thank you all guys for giving me such valuable suggestions. thanks


----------



## A_P (Jul 12, 2012)

hey this is my pc configuration and i want to upgrade it to 64 bit for smoother and effective work please help me for this budget is 35000

Operating System
	MS Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit
CPU
	Intel Core i3 540  @ 3.07GHz	39 °C
	Clarkdale 32nm Technology
RAM
	4.00 GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 665MHz (9-9-9-24)
Motherboard
	MSI H55M-P33(MS-7636) (CPU 1)	39 °C
Graphics
	700B (1024x768@85Hz)
	1024MB GeForce GT 240 (XFX Pine Group)	43 °C
Hard Drives
	488GB Seagate ST3500413AS ATA Device (SATA)	33 °C
Optical Drives
	TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223C ATA Device
Audio
	Realtek High Definition Audio



please help me out..........


----------



## the_conqueror (Jul 12, 2012)

Make a new thread and ask there. Don't post your queries on the dead threads.


----------



## desiJATT (Jul 12, 2012)

Much better config given by LionKing. I would suggesting bumping the motherboard to *atleast* an ASUS M5A97 or better, Gigabyte GA970A-UD3, as using an X6 1100T on an 880 chipset is really not recommended.


----------

